# I need to find a new dog food. looking for suggestions!!



## first time rescue (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey!! I grew up with dogs all my life and with every new dog we fed them something different. Natural Choice, Purina, and Canidae is the one my dad feeds his Leonberger. I recently adopted a retriever, shepherd mix from the local shelter. They had him on the Purina dog chow. However, I have noticed he has been very itchy. I would love to change to a new dog food to see if this helps, however with limited budget it is hard to swing some of the $60 bucks for a twenty pound bag. If I hear an equal alternative I would love to try, and see what everyone has to say! I would love to hear some opinions!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Precise Chicken Meal And Rice Foundation @ $43 for 40lbs is a great deal for anyone on a budget.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

The best brands would be Orijen, Acana, Evo, Taste Of the Wild, Natural Balance, Nature's Variety. If he's very itchy it could be due to either allergies, or just that purina is a low quality food.


----------



## first time rescue (Nov 12, 2011)

I kept him on it for the simple fact he was used to it. When I first brought him home I thought he had a sensitive stomach and anything I would feed him other than Purina would make him sick. He's doing much better and its time for the change. Are there any known allergies with the Precise Chicken Meal and Rice Foundation or personal experience?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Check out this site Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor Aim for 5 start foods, but there are some 4 star foods that are fine as well and are little cheaper. 

Depends whether you want grain free or not (I would go with GF since grains are often the source of allergies), Taste of the Wild and Earthborn Holistic are $40-45 for 30 lbs

For grain inclusive, I personally like Healthwise lamb which I think is around $38-40 for 35 lbs. Nutrisouce is another affordable option (I also think they make a grain free variety). 

Check out feed stores/pet boutiques in your area, often times they have free samples you can try.


----------



## first time rescue (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a budget, but I really just want to get the best I can for my dog. I love him to death and don't want to be cheap. I don't want to sound like that. I will look at that website.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

If you want to rule out food allergies, find something with zero common ingredients to Dog Chow.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

first time rescue said:


> I kept him on it for the simple fact he was used to it. When I first brought him home I thought he had a sensitive stomach and anything I would feed him other than Purina would make him sick. He's doing much better and its time for the change. Are there any known allergies with the Precise Chicken Meal and Rice Foundation or personal experience?


It's a relatively uncomplicated food but you never know. Nutrisource that Unosmom mentioned is also a good alternative at the same price point. For just a little more you can get Fromm's Gold Adult. All things considered maybe the best food when you are on a budget and it comes from a company most ppl trust.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Check out this site Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor Aim for 5 start foods, but there are some 4 star foods that are fine as well and are little cheaper.
> 
> Depends whether you want grain free or not (I would go with GF since grains are often the source of allergies), Taste of the Wild and Earthborn Holistic are $40-45 for 30 lbs
> 
> ...



Ditto what Unosmom said. She has given you the name of some really good foods right there.
If I were you, I'd try to find the food with the most meat and meat meals (named) I can get within my price range.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe a bath with a natural or organic shampoo will help
with the itching. Verus is good food and it doesn't cost a lot.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Totw...on a budget...orijen...if just want the best!!!~


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

If you email Diamond they will be happy to send you a box of samples of Taste of the Wild. They sent me a box with a couple packages of each flavor. They are good size samples too. I am currently giving my dogs Merrick Before Grain Buffalo (this is the first bag I have ever used though). I plan to get Taste of the Wild when this bag runs out. My dogs loved the samples.


----------

